# Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???



## Lowmans (13. Okt. 2010)

Hallo,

vor einiger Zeit habe ich schon mal einen Thread eröffnet, da mein Teich sehr aufgewühlt ist.
Die bisher angenommene Uhrsache dafür könnte sein, dass Zwergwelse, bzw deren Nachwuchs den Teich aufwühlen.

Also ich habe einen Naturteich, keine Folie.

Fischbestand:  - 4 Koi´s ca 35 cm
                      - __ Moderlieschen; viele, viele 
                      - Zwergwelse; 3 große und deren Nachwuchs von diesem Jahr.

Ich will den Teich am Wochenende auspumpen, um die Zwergwelse und Moderlieschen zu umzusiedeln ;-)

Ich habe aber gehört, von meinem Fischhändler, das auch evtl. die Koi´s die Ursache für das aufgewühlte Wasser seinen könnten.

Deshalb wollte ich hier mal in der Runde Fragen, ob die Koi´s gründeln und somit das Wasser trüben.
... wenn ja, dann kann ich mir das Auspumpen und Entschlammen ja sparen, schließlich wurde der Teich erst vor ein paar Jahren neu ausgelandet.

..Danke schon einmal im Voraus

MFG Lowmans


----------



## Dodi (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Hallo Lowmans - gibt es auch einen Vornamen für uns?

Ja, Koi wühlen - sind halt Karpfen. 

Ich möchte jedoch bezweifeln, das es allein die vier Koi schaffen, Deinen riesigen Teich aufzuwühlen!

Dein Teich ist mit vielen karpfenartigen (__ Moderlieschen gehören auch dazu!) Fischen besetzt und wenn ich es richtig sehe, wird er nicht gefiltert.
Dann noch ohne Folie - da wird allein durch bloße Schwimmbewegungen der Fische Bodengrund aufgewirbelt.
Ich sehe es sogar bei unserem Folienteich, wenn die Fische mal am Rand schwimmen, wo sich Algen befinden. In den Algen werden Trubstoffe "gebunden", die die Fische dann aufwirbeln, sobald sie daran kommen.


----------



## Christine (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Edit: Dodi war schneller und hat es besser erklärt.


----------



## Lowmans (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Hallo,

zunächst einmal Danke für die raschen Antworten.
... und ja, es gibt einen Vornamen... -> Rainer 
... Richtig, der Teich wird nur durch Pflanzen gefiltert, also kein Schwebstofffilter.

Was mich halt stutzig macht:

Die __ Moderlieschen und Koi´s waren die ersten Fische im Teich. (ca. Anfang 2009)
Da sich die Moderlieschen sehr vermehrt haben, haben wir im gleichen Jahr noch zwei Zwergwelse eingestzt (offenbar gleichgeschlechtlich). Soweit alles OK, mit dem Wasser (Klar und sauber). Anfang 2010 nochmals zwei Zwergwelse. Diese haben sich diesen Sommer dann auch vermehrt. 

Ca. 4-8 Wochen nach dem Einsetzen der Zwergwelse, diesen Sommer, ist der Teich  aufgewühlt und trüb.

Frage:
Warum haben die Koi´s nicht schon vorher gewühlt?

Meine Gedanken/Erklärungen könnten sein:
Seit diesem Sommer sind für die Koi´s durch die Zwergwelse Nahrungskonkurenten dazu gekommen. Uns so mussten sie sich nach anderen Nahrungsmittelbeschaffungen bemühen.
Deshalb suchen sie im Schlamm nach Fressbarem. 

Leider lassen sich die Koi´s auch nicht füttern, sie trauen sich einfach nicht an die Wasseroberfläche und haben bisher noch kein Fischfutter gefressen. Trotzdem sehen sie gesund aus, prächtige Farben und gewachsen sind sie auch sehr gut...

Deshalb ist meine Hoffnung, wenn ich nur Kois im Teich habe, müssen diese keine Nahrungskonkurenten mehr fürchten und können wieder das fressen, was halt nicht im Schlamm ist. ( Wie vorher offensichtlich auch )

Was meint ihr? Könnte das funktionieren und meine Theorie geht auf?



...Nochmal vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung

MFG


----------



## derschwarzepeter (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Koi sind Karpfen 
und Karpen gründeln:
Dabei wird Substrat ins Maul genommen, durchgekaut 
und durch die Kiemen wieder ins freie Wasser ausgestossen,
somit werden erhebliche Mengen Schlamm aufgewühlt
und solange da ein Substrat ist und auch Koi,
werden die das weiter tun - instinktiv,
so wie auch satte Schweine 
trotzdem wühlen.


----------



## Lowmans (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Hallo,

Naja, schade...
Ist doch für mich jetzt egal, wie die Koi´s das Wasser auswühlen.
Fakt ist, das sie es machen.
Warum nur vor der Zwergwelspopulation nicht, oder nicht so stark?

Ich erwarte ja auch nicht einen glasklaren Teich, aber man sollte schon einmal die Fische und
Tierchen sehen können.

Wie schon gesagt, was mich so stutzig macht, vorher hat es funktioniert.
Der Teich was außreichend klar.

Gibt es vielleicht noch Tipps, wie ich die Koi´s ans fressen gewöhne, sodass sie nicht den Schlamm als Hauptnahrungsquelle nutzen?

MFG 

Rainer


----------



## Buffo Buffo (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

[OT]...das sehe ich wie Inken! 
...und beim Lesen eines solchen Schlagabtausches verlässt mich die Lust, mich im Forum zu äußern!
Wehe ich drücke mich unklar oder missverständlich aus - oder wage mit meinem Laienwissen eine falsche Aussage - ich muss mit dem gleichen unerfreulichen Schlagabtausch rechenen! Vielleicht habe ich auch Glück und stehe noch nicht auf der "Abschussliste"!
So wird man zum reinen "Mitleser" erzogen!
Ein Forum lebt von der sachlichen Diskussion. 
Wer hier Antworten auf Fragen sucht, dem ist mit persönlichen Anfeindungen von Usern, die sich hier in den Haaren haben, wenig geholfen![/OT]
Hi Rainer,


> Gibt es vielleicht noch Tipps, wie ich die Koi´s ans fressen gewöhne, sodass sie nicht den Schlamm als Hauptnahrungsquelle nutzen?


ich gehe davon aus, das Koi einfach gründeln, ob sie nun Hunger haben oder nicht! Das haben die wohl so eingebaut! Katzen jagen auch, trotz voller Futternäpfe! Gegen insitinktive Verhaltensweisen von Tieren  kannst schlecht angehen! 
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Ares (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Hallo,

ich kenne mich ja nicht besonders aus, aber Welse leben doch hauptsächlich am Boden und gründeln doch auch. Oder nicht?

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das sie evtl.auch für die Wassertrübung verantwortlich sind. Vor allem da es sich um einen Naturteich (ohne Folie) handelt. 

Mir ist bewußt das auch Koi´s gründeln, aber ich denke das die Menge (aller gründelnden Fische) eher den Ausschlag gibt.  (Aber bei einem soooo großen Teich wie im Profil angegeben, trotzdem unvorstellbar.)

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Butterfly (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Vieleicht ist der Teich auch einfach zu verdreckt/verschlammt. Allerdings gab er ja an, den Teich vor zwei Jahren gründlich sauber gemacht zu haben. Komisch! 

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> [OT]
> 
> Bisher spuckten Fische das wieder durchs Maul aus,
> Substrat durch die Kiemen stell ich mir interessant
> vor...[/OT]


Tauchbrille auf und Kopf ins Wasser ODER Aquarium aufstellen und beobachten.
Auch einem toten Fisch (Sonntagskarpfen, der armen Verwandschaft der Koi) ins Maul zu schauen,
macht schlau: Die Kiemenöffnungen sind erstaunlich groß
und feines Sediment geht da ungehindert durch!

Abgesehen davon ist es wohl relativ gleichgültig für die Trübe,
ob der aufgewühlte Schlamm durch die Kiemen oder durch das Maul wieder rauskommt,
denn sauber hinlegen werden die den wohl doch nicht leicht!


----------



## toschbaer (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Hai, 

Sorry, ich mag kein Thema zerschießen!!!

Aber,....

Andy,
Du wirst erstaunt sein was alles durch die Lammelen ( Kiemen) past.
Auch Steine,die grad mal so ins Maul passen!
" Morgentoilette"
D.H. da ich keine Medis in den Teich kippe und versuche den Fischen ein natürliches Umfeld zu schaffen und ich gebe den Fischen auch die möglichkeit sich selbst zu heilen; denn dies ist kein Problem für die Fische wenn das Umfeld Past und dies setze ich vorraus!
Axo was ich eigentlich schreiben will ist das die Fische den Sand bis hin zu den Steinen brauchen um sich, wenn vorhanden, Parasite__ aus den Lammelen zu spühlen!
                                                                 °!°
                                                                  ´
Wie Andrea schon sehr gut Beschrieben hat, liegt es in der Natur des Karpfen ( und fast jedem Fisch) zu gründeln und wenn ein Fisch die Nahrungsquelle Bodengrund als ausreichend empfindet wird er wohl rein vom Instink nicht zu dem Futter welches aus Menschenhand kommt (und dieser hat den Fisch vielleicht auch schon mal in der Hand gehabt) annehmen.


LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Lowmans (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Alles klar.

Warum jetzt das Wasser genau trüb ist, werden wir hier wohl nicht genau klären können...
ABER aller wahrscheinlichkeit muss das doch mit den Zwergwelsen zusammenhängen, die sich vermehrt haben.
Ob es jetzt nun mehr Fische geworgen sind, die wühlen, oder ob die Koi´s jetzt mehr wühlen sei mal dahin gestellt.

Ich bin eh mal gespannt, wieviel Schlamm ich finde. 
Wie schon erwähnt, der Teich wurde vor 2 Jahren komplett neu gemacht und ausgebaggert.
Jeden Herbst ist er mit einem Netz gegen Blätter abgeseckt (wahnsinns Aufwand...)

Ich suche ja nur eine Lösung für das Problem.
Und wenn ich in meinem Teich in Zukunft nur die 4 Koi´s und sonst keine Fische habe, müsste der Teich klar sein, oder ...?

MFG Rainer


----------



## Dr.J (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Habe mal alle Off-Topics in die "Trashbox" verschoben.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Es ist auch sehr wahrscheinlich, 
dass sich in den 2 Jahren seit dem letzten Saubermachen eine MENGE feiner Schlamm angesammelt hat,
der jetzt durch die Fische ins Wasser aufgewirbelt oder -gegründelt wird.
Auch zu einer nennenswerten Akkumulation an Phosphaten und anderen Pflanzennährstoffen mag es gekommen sein,
die dazu führen, dass vermehrt Schwebealgen wachsen, die gleichfalls das Wasser trüben.
So ein Teich ist eben eine komplexe Sache und besteht aus vielfachen biologischen Kreisläufen.


----------



## jochen (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Hallo,

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es durch den gründelnden Besatz bei so einer Teichgrösse  zu einer starken Trübung kommen könnte.

Die Ursachen sollten (denke ich zumindest) wo anders gesucht werden, siehe die Anregung vom Schwarzen Peter.

Bin da aber leider kein Experte um nennenswerte Ideen zur Lösung zu geben.

[OT]Wer sich einen Meister, in Sachen Substrat durch die Kiemen ziehen ansehen möchte,

sollte sich Corydoras (Panzerwelse) ansehen.

Besonders gut lässt es sich beobachten wenn man diese Tiere mit Roten Mückenlarven füttert,
da wird eine gefressen und drei durch die Kiemen gezogen,
nach dem Fressen werden die Kiemen nochmal kräftig mit feinen Sand durchgepustet[/OT]

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Ich kann mir das ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, das bei einem Teich dieser Größenordnung durch gründeln der Fische das Wasser so trüb wird. Viel eher kann ich mir vorstellen, das einfach die Größenordnung nicht stimmt. 
Handelt es sich um den Teich im Profilbild ? Der hat nach Meiner bescheidenen Meinung vielleicht 22500 liter ! 
Eine null zu viel ? Oder habe ich nen Knick in der Optik und der ist größer als es auf den ersten Blick scheint. 
Denn wenn der Teich wirklich nur 22500 liter hat, dann kann die Trübung schon viel eher durch die Fische kommen. 

Ein Tipp fuer Dich und alle anderen Fragesteller: Macht doch bitte einen Thread auf wie "Lowmans Teich", indem Ihr alles Wissenswerte über den Teich postet, mit Bildern, Besatz, Technik usw. Dann kann man auf viele Fragen viel leichter ne Antwort geben. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Hallo Teichfreunde!
Ich habe aber auch in meinem 250.000 Liter-Teich die 5 zugeflogenen 1kg-Karauschen im Verdacht,
durch die Gründlerei für Trübe zu sorgen: 
Jetzt, wo die langsam zur Ruhe kommen, 
wird der Teich zunehmend klarer und ich bekomm Sichttiefen jenseits der 3 m!
(Skimmer mit 20.000 Liter-Mammut und nach wie vor kein Filter, aber ich denk schon drüber nach.)

Das muss ja auch nicht NUR aufgewühltes Sedimet sein:
Da drin sind ja auch ganz schön Nährstoffe gebunden, 
die dadurch wieder ins Wasser gelangen
und die Schwebealgen düngen!


----------



## jochen (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Hi,

kann natürlich sein Peter,
man sollte aber auch bedenken das in dieser Jahreszeit generell das Algenproblem reduziert wird.

Irgendwo habe ich mal von einer Bakterienblüte (also keine Schwebealgen) gelesen, könnte so etwas in Fage kommen?
Dabei wird aber meist von milchigen Wasser als Problem geschrieben.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Nö, bei mir sind´s definitiv relativ große Schwebealgen 
und tierisches Plankton in prächtiger Mischung.
Beides lasser sich sicher mit einem 80µ-SiFi abfiltern,
aber mir tun die Cyclops, Daphnien und weissen Mückenlarven leid 
- ausserdem brauch ich die für´s Aquarium!


----------



## Lowmans (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Hallo,

Also @ Wuzzel: Der Teich ist wirklich so groß: 225.000 Liter

Und die Trübung des Wasser ist auf jedenfall auf aufgewühlten Schlamm zurückzuführen.
-Das sind keine Schwebalgen. Es sieht genau so aus, als wenn ich im Teich umherlaufe, zur Reingung. Nur das diese Trübung halt nicht wieder weggegangen ist...

Naja, ist aber jetzt auch mehr oder weniger gelaufen, ich habe den Teich heute leer gepumpt.
Also ca. 15 - 20 cm sind noch drinn, morgen geht es also weiter mit der Schalmmpumpe.

Die 4 Kois konnte ich gut fangen, sie haben wenig Stress erlitten und sind sicher im Karantaine-Becken angekommen. Putz munter. (Wahnsinn, wie schön diese Tiere aus näherer betrachtung aussehen)

Komischer Weise ist sehr wenig Schlamm im Teich. Aber dafür ohne ende __ Moderlieschen, Zwergwelse und ein paar Bitterlinge. Sogar die Teichmuscheln haben sich vermehrt.

Wie schon erwänt, morgen geht es morgen weiter mit der Reinigunsaktion.

Aber eine Frage hab ich noch ;-)
Soll ich die Bitterlinge auch wieder in den Teich zurück setzten, oder Vermehren diese sich dann auch so stark, das wieder eine Überpolulation entsteht?
Für die Symbiose __ Teichmuschel - __ Bitterling, wäre es ja schon gut... 

MFG

Rainer


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Noch mal die Frage, ... ist das der Teich auf dem Bild ? 
Wenn das der ist, dann hat der nie im Leben über 200qm und bei 1,50 Tiefe auch nicht die Literzahl. 
Oder wo geht der Teich noch weiter. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will Deinen Teich nicht klein oder schlecht reden, man kann aber nur wirklich helfen, wenn die Angaben auch verlässlich sind, und die Erfahrung lehrt, das die oft nicht stimmen. 
220000 liter pumpt man ja auch nicht gerade mal so eben leer !? Was für eine Pumpe hattest Du ? Und wie lang hats gedauert ? 

Stell doch mal Bilder ein. 

Eine Komplette  Reinigungsaktion zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt mit anschliessendem Wiedereinsetzen der Koi halte ich für das fälscheste was man machen kann, so kurz vor der Winterruhe. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Butterfly (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Hi.
Warum sollte er falsche Angaben machen...

Häng doch mal eine grosse Tauchpumpe 2-3 Tage rein. Dann ist der mit Sicherheit so gut wie leer!!


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## archie01 (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*



Lowmans schrieb:


> Aber eine Frage hab ich noch ;-)
> Soll ich die Bitterlinge auch wieder in den Teich zurück setzten, oder Vermehren diese sich dann auch so stark, das wieder eine Überpolulation entsteht?
> Für die Symbiose __ Teichmuschel - __ Bitterling, wäre es ja schon gut...
> 
> ...




Hallo
Habe in meinem Teich auch "gute" Erfolge mit Bitterlingszucht , in meiner Pfütze von 16cbm sind innerhalb 2 Jahren zwischen 3 und 500 Jungfische aufgekommen und mittlerweile fast ausgewachsen   und das obwohl ich nur eine große Teichmuschel drinne habe (seit 15 Jahren in meinen Teichen).Werde wohl im nächsten Jahr einen __ Flußbarsch dazufangen, der das besser löst als meine drei __ Sonnenbarsche , die sich den Friedensnobelpreis in meinem Teich verdienen 

Gruß
Archie

PS Zum "eingetrübten" Teich - ist halt wie in der Natur - kein Kleingewässer im Tiefland ist das ganze Jahr glasklar - warum sollte es dein Naturteich sein.....


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Butterfly, 

da fallen mir nur zwei Möglichkeiten ein: 
1. Um uns in die Irre zu führen. 
2. Weil er sich irrt, falsch gemessen hat, oder falsch rechnet. 

Da ich immer an das gute im Menschen glaube ist ersteres auszuschliessen. Und wenn ich mir das Bild so anschaue, und das mit anderen Teichen vergleiche, dann glaube ich eher das da ein Irrtum in der Literzahl vorliegt. Etwas Schwierig macht es allerdings, das das Bild doch recht klein ist, deswegen fragte ich ja bereits gestern nach Bildern vom Teich. 

Zur Pumpe... deswegen fragte ich ja, wie lange und mit einer Pumpe er gepumpt hat. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Butterfly (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Wuzzel,

Ja Bilder, wären nicht schlecht, dann bekommt man auch eine ganz andere Sicht denke ich.


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## derschwarzepeter (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Hallo Rainer!
Das Überpopulationsproblem entsteht ausschließlich dann, wenn du fütterst.
Lässt du das sein, sind in dem Teich genau soviele Fische,
wie der natürlich ernähren kann
- egal welcher Art.
Beispiel:
Mein Teich steht seit 2005,
ich hab schon 2mal teilweise den Schlamm abgepumpt;
das Wasser wurde nie gewechselt, blieb drin bzw. wird durch Dachwasser ergänzt.
Tiere: 5 Stk 1 kg-Karauschen, 1 Emys, viele __ Frösche, __ Molche, usw.
Wasserqualität gut; 
Secchi-Tiefe: zwischen 1,2 m und Bodensicht in 3,8 m


----------



## Lowmans (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Hallo,

Also der Teich ist der auf dem Foto.
Er ist fast rund. Wenn ich den Teich abschreite, sind die Abmessungen ca. 16 mal 17 meter.
Da das ja ein Viereck wäre hab ich die Quadratmeterzahl auf 225 m² geschätzt. An der tiefsten Stelle sind es ungefair 1,75 und. Wenn man dann die Randzonen mit rundet komme ich dann auf ca 225.000 liter. Genau kann ich das nicht sagen, aber der Wert sollte schon recht gut passen.

Mit Hilfe der Ortsansässigen Feuerwehr habe ich heute den Teich mit einer Ziegler Ultra Leicht TS 8/8 ausgepumpt. (http://www.ffw-haenchen.de/plaintext/technik/ts88ultraleicht/ts88ultraleicht.php)
Nennförderstrom 800l/min. Gelaufen ist diese ca. 3 Stunden. Dann hast sie Luft gezogen, weil wir mit dem Saugkorb nicht bis zu Tiefsten stelle gekommen sind. 
Dann habe ich dort eine Schlammpumpe hingesetzt. (400V Drehstrom). Diese lief dann auch noch ca. 3 Stunden. Und jetzt ist immer noch Wasser drinn.

Zu den Foto´s:
In meinem Profil sind welche, wo der Teich neu ausgebaggert wurde.
Ich werde aber morgen noch ein paar machen und sie dann hochladen...
Ich stelle mich sogar in die Mitte, damit man einen Vergleich hat. ^^

Und falsche Zahlenangaben... Warum soll ich das machen. Falsch rechnen... würd ich mal sagen, fällt auch Flach. Ich studier Maschinenbau im fünften Semester, also Volumenberechnung, bekomme ich schon hin... 

...Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Deine Qualifikation wollte ich nicht in Frage stellen, nur optisch hätte ich den Teich viel kleiner eingeschätzt auf dem Bild, aber es sind auch wenig Vergleichsgegenstände zu sehen als Anhaltspunkt. Als Maschinenbauer weisste natuerlich bestens damit Bescheid, aber hier im Forum erlebt man oft Fehleinschätzungen. 

Trotz allem, so eine radikale Reinigung mit kom,plett abpumpen ist fuer einen Teich nicht das beste, und so kurz vom Winter noch schlechter. Hätte ich an Deiner Stelle nicht gemacht. So ein Teich muss sich erst mal einpendeln, und bei so radikalen Aktionen geht vieles fast von vorne los. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Lowmans (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Das ist durchaus bewusst, dass so eine Aktion nicht das beste ist für die gesammte Teichflora, aber was habe ich von einem Teich mit Koi´s, wenn ich diese und überhaupt die Tiere im Teich nicht sehen kann.

Mein Fehler war es, vermute ich, dass ich mir von dem Fischhändler die Zwergwelse hab andrehen lassen.
Diese sind hier gar nicht heimisch und haben in Geässern dieser Region eigentlich gar nichts zu suchen, hab ich mir erzählen lassen.

Ich glaube nämlich das die Welse der ausschlaggebene Punkt waren, dass das natürliche Gleichgewicht gestört wurde. Und so eine Kettenreaktion ausgelöste.
- zu viele Fische, die gründeln
- Nahrungsmittelkanppheit, weil die Kois nicht fressen und die __ Moderlieschen möchte ich  nicht fütter, wegen ihrer starken Population
 => dadurch erschwerte Nahrungssuche => Folge: noch stärkeres Gründeln.

...ich verlange ja nicht´s unmögliches von unserem Teich. Ich will mich einfach nur an ihm erfreuen seine Lebewesen und Fische beobachten. Dabei den Teich so natürlich wie möglich belassen...

MFG Rainer


----------



## Lowmans (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Hallo,

So hier noch der versprochene Nachschlag.
So sieht der Teich aus, wenn er leer ist. ^^

Zum vergleich: Ich bin etwa 1,75m groß.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Wahnsinn!
Ich will ja garnicht an die Arbeit denken, die du dir antust,
aber für die Biologie ist das der overkill:
Alle Kleinlebewesen und die ganzen Pflanzen, die durch diese Aktion umgekommen sind,
werden nach dem Befüllen verfaulen und das Wasser belasten.
Da der Bodengund umgepflügt wurde, wird der bakterielle Abbau im ersten Moment auch noch nicht funktionieren. 
So einen Teich darfst du nicht mit einem Vogelkäfig verwechseln, der öfters mal "sauber gemacht" werden muss!



Lowmans schrieb:


> ..ich verlange ja nicht´s unmögliches von unserem Teich.
> Ich will mich einfach nur an ihm erfreuen seine Lebewesen und Fische beobachten.
> Dabei den Teich so natürlich wie möglich belassen...


Ich verstehe dich gut,
aber genau DAS ist eigentlich die Frage:
Abgesehen davon dass die komischen Zwegwels nicht hinein hätten sollen,
da die die lokale Fauna massiv schädigen (Faunanverfälschung! Hoffentlich sind keine in die freie Natur entkommen!),
leben Karpfen eben in Gewässern, die aufgrund ihres Typus eben nie so klar sind, wie man das z.B. aus der Forellenregion kennt.
Koi werden in so genannten "mud-ponds" gezüchtet, was nicht umsonst übersetzt "Schlammtümpel" bedeutet:
Die Sichttiefe ist dort sehr gering, aber den Koi geht´s wirklich prima (trüb ist nicht gleich schlecht!),
was man von vielen, die zwar im glasklaren Wasser ohne nennenswerte Pflanzen aber dafür mit (Farb-)Steinboden leben, 
leider nicht behaupten kann.
Letzteres lässt sich eben nur mit enormem technischen Aufwand realisieren und erhalten
und ob man seine Koi dann auf diese Weise artgemäß hält,
ist eigentlich keine Frage.


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Auf jeden Fall sieht der Teich aus der Perspektive deutlich größer aus, als im Avatar. 

Ich schliesse mich ansonsten Peter an, und denke das ist ein wunderschöner Weiher, der niemals ein Koiteich mit klarem Wasser werden kann. 
Sei froh das Du so etwas hast und versuche nicht etwas zu erreichen, was dazu gar nicht passt, wäre mein Tipp. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Lowmans (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Jau, danke..

Ich hab ja schon gesagt, ich will nicht, das es glas-klar ist.
Der letzte Sommer war perfekt. Also vom Wasser her, man konnte hindurchsehen, aber nicht bis zum Grund.

Der Teich ist komplett  am Ufer mit allen möglichen wasserreinigenden Pflanzen bepflanzt als Wasserpflanzen sind neben Krebsscheren, Wassernüssen, Mummel, __ Teichrosen und __ Hornkraut vorhanden.
Natürlich sehe ich bei der Pflanzendichte nicht immer die Fische.
Sie sollen sich aber wohl fühlen. Und meiner Meinung nach tuen sie das, wenn sie sich verstecken können.
Deswegen sind die Kois und anderen Fische ja auch so gewachsen und bis auf die Koi´s ( weil natürlich keine 25°C im Mai) haben sie sich ja auch herforragend vermehrt. Das soll ja auch schon was heißen...
Das is ja genau das was ich möchte.
Einen Naturteich, mit einer Vielfalt an Lebewesen. 

Wie schon erwähnt sah ich mich halt gezwungen, diese Extrem-Maßnahme zu machen, weil ich keine 2 cm in den Teich gucken konnte. Und das ist meiner Meihnung nach zu trüb.^^

An Schlamm kommt jetzt auch fast alles raus, Montag ist eine Gülle-Pumpe bestellt.
Der Boden des Teiches, und das ist das Beste, besteht aus einer grauen, wasserdichten Lößschicht. D.H. es werden keine abgestorbenen Pflanzenreste das Wasser belasten. 
Die Uferzone entferne ich nicht komplett vom Schlamm und ich denke mal das diese Flora, die im Boden ist das Wasser recht fix wieder auf die Beine stellen wird.
(...meine Oma sagt, da war schon immer ein Teich) ^^

Aber wir werden es sehen und dazu lernen.

Ich werde auf euch auf dem Laufenden halten wie sich das alles Entwickelt, gerade die Sicht in Ferner Zukunft, ob der Teich umkippt, oder sich fängt, wie nach dem Ausbaggern auch...

Grüße Rainer


----------



## jochen (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Hallo Rainer,

das wird hochinteressant,
ich hoffe du hälst das Forum über die Entwicklung nach dieser Radikalreaktion auf dem Laufenden...

ob positiv oder negativ,
ich denke damit könnten viele Vorurteile bestätigt oder revidiert werden.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Nun, was will man bestätigen, oder revidieren ? 
Um aus welcher Entwicklung auch immer was ableiten zu können brauchte man einen genau gleich Beschaffenen Vergleichsteich, der eben weniger radikal in Schuss gehalten wird. Erst dann sieht man doch, wie einschneidend so eine Maßnahme ist. 
Der Teich fängt nach so einer Aktion und tagelangem Trockenliegen eben bei null an. 
Wenn ichs recht verstanden hab liegt ja die letzte Entschlammung erst zwei Jahre zurück !?  Oder ? 
Welcher Folienteich Besitzer schrubbt den jedes zweite Jahr seinbe Folie blank ? 
Wichtig wäre ja zu überlegen, wie kann ich den Schlammeintrag verhindern, bzw. permanent für Schlammabbau sorgen. Das regelmäßige Entschlammen kenne ich eher von Hälterungsbecken un der Fischzucht oder Fischmast. Aber die haben nicht den Anspruch ein Naturteich zu sein und werden mit reichlich Frischwasser versorgt. 

Gruß Wuzzel ,,, der einen natürlichen Karpfenteich bislang nur mit trübem Wasser kennt.


----------



## jochen (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Hi Wuzzel,

hier im Thema geht es mir speziell nicht um die Trübung vom Wasser, (sollte zwar so sein, da es der Themenstarter so wollte) sondern wie lange es dauert, bis sich die Biologie und die damit verbundenen Wasserwerte nach so einem Einschnitt wieder stabil einstellen.

Vor allen Dingen, ob die Fische daraus einen Schaden ziehen.

Hier in Franken werden eigentlich immer die Karpfen, bzw. Forellenteiche jährlich zum Abfischen abgelassen, und jedes Jahr neu bestückt, den Fischen der Nachsaison scheint es nicht zu stören.

Was da natürlich an anderen Lebewesen kaputtgemacht wird, steht wohl leider auf einer anderen, wohl recht langen Liste.

Schönen Sonntag,

Jochen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Ich sehe, wir ziehen da schön langsam alle an einem Strang!
Was mir noch zum Schlammthema einfällt (außer dass die Welse rausgehören, aber ich auch nicht weiss, wie),
ist dass besonders unter den gegebenen Umständen sehr leicht ein entsprechender Schlammraum zu schaffen ist:
Ich würde in der Mitte des Teiches mit einem Löffelbagger einfach ein ordentlich tiefes Loch graben
- 4 ... 5 m sind da nicht übertrieben! ,
das ein Volumen schafft, welches sehr leicht den Schlamm mehrerer Jahre aufnehmen kann.
Den kann man dann nach 10 Jahren auspumpen oder auch nicht (NUR den Schlamm - nicht das Wasser!).
Einen Schritt in RIchtung klareres Wasser erwarte ich mir auch,
aber langfristig wird durch diese Maßnahme vor allem die Biologie geschont.


----------



## Lowmans (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Hallo zusammen.

Also ich finde es auch eher negativ und will auf keinen Fall den Teich nochmal so penibel reinigen müssen.
Vorher war der Teich quasi nur da, ohne Fische. Dann haben wir ihn vor zwei Jahren ein bisschen vergrößert, einen künstlichen Bachlauf gestaltet und und und...
Wir haben halt sehr viel Mühe und auch Geld investiert, für unser Biotop. Und dann ist es dieses Jahr aus dem Ruder gelaufen. (Ich denke mal das es an mangelnder Erfahrung gelegen hat, speziell mit dem Fischbestand.)
Was ich damit sagen will: 
Diesen ganzen Aufwand haben wir nicht betrieben, damit der Teich so unklar ist, wie die letzten Monate. Ich habe auch rumgelesen und auch hier gefragt, ob ich nicht um diese Radikal-Aktion herum komme, aber das ist halt eine sichere Methode, um den Teich wieder so hinzubekommen, wie er vor einem Jahr war.
Anfang dieses Jahres sind ja noch zwei Zwergwelse dazu gekommen, die haben sich vermehrt und dann nahm alles seinen Lauf...

Also möchte ich diese wieder "entfernen". Deswegen halt auspumpen und Schlamm raus.
Das Problem ist nur, dass halt in dem Schlamm noch viele viele Zwergwelse und __ Moderlieschen sind. So muss ich diesen und damit auch leider die wichtigen Backterien und Organismen entfernen...
Zum Glück hat es sich so eingestellt, das nur in der Mitte die Fische sind, also kann ich die Uferzone so wie sie ist belassen und nur im Zentrum wird der Schlamm entfernt.
Ich hoffe das am Rand dann die kleinen Lebewesen es überleben.

Um nochmals auf die Wasserklarheit zu kommen:
Letztes Jahr konnte ich ca. 20 bis 30 cm ins Wasser sehen. Und das reicht mir auch vollkommen. So soll der Teich wieder werden. 

...Den Schlammeintrag verhindern oder für permanenten Schlammabbau sorgen.
Also ich finde das jetzt gar nicht viel Schlamm im Teich ist.. aber mal davon angesehen ist das leichter gesagt, als getan. Im Herbst wir der Teich mit zwei aneinandergekonoteten Netzten vor Blättern geschützt und im Frühjar wird der er regelmäßig mit unserem Schlauchbot abgefahren, um die Blütenblätter und was sonst so anfällt abzufischen ;-)
Wir haben auch schonmal überlegt, mit einer Anschffung eines Mulmsaugers um damit den Schlamm in Schach zu halten. Nur dann was machen die Muschenl dann? Die werden doch dann mit weggesaugt. Und bei der Größe ist das ja auch nicht so fix gemacht.
Wir haben und dann dazu entschieden, den Teich halt alle 15 Jahre wieder neu auszubaggern. Wobei da noch nicht das letzte Wort drüber gesprochen ist. ... ^^

Naja kommt Zeit, kommt Rat..

Gruß Rainer


----------



## CoolNiro (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Hallo Rainer,

wie tief müsstest Du baggern bis Du im Grundwasser (bzw. Oberflächen-
grundwasser bist) ?


Gruß
Andy


----------



## Butterfly (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Das ist mal eine super Idee

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Lowmans (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Ich würde in der Mitte des Teiches mit einem Löffelbagger einfach ein ordentlich tiefes Loch graben



..Haben wir versucht, als wir den Bagger da hatten, vor zwei Jahren.
Problem dabei ist, das der Teich wie schon gesagt, von dieser grauen Lösschicht dicht gehalten wird. Diese Schicht ist aber nur ca. 30 cm stark und würde dann durchbrochen werden.


----------



## Lowmans (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> 
> wie tief müsstest Du baggern bis Du im Grundwasser (bzw. Oberflächen-
> grundwasser bist) ?
> ...



Also hier bei uns auf dem Hof haben wir ein Bohrloch, was zur Überwachung der Oberflächen-Grundwasser vom Landesamt für Natur, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz NRW ist.
Wir messen halt jede Woche einmal und schicken diese Daten dann zu denen.
Aktueller Wasserspiegel beträgt 3,20m.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Hallo Rainer!
Wenn du die Zwergwelse "entfernst",
dann sorg bitte dafür, dass die auf KEINEN FALL IN NATÜRLICHE GEWÄSSER GELANGEN!
Sie würden dort einen enormen Schaden an Amphibien und Wirbellosen verursachen.

Bei Teichen UNSERER Größenordnung ist das mit dem Laubnetz ein schwierige Sache
und hässlich finde ich das auch noch extrem.
Ich empfehle dir, am Rand eine üppige Bepflanzung stehen zu lassen, 
die das Hineinwehen von Blättern recht gut verhindert.
Die die trotzdem hineinfallen, 
kannst du mit einem mammutpumpenbetriebenen Rohr-Schwimmskimmer einfangen,
der sie in einen (Wäsche-)Korb transportiert, mit dem du sie einfach entfernen kannst.


----------



## Lowmans (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Hallo,

also es haben keine Zwergwelse natürliches Gewässer erreicht.^^
Fast alle konnte ich fangen und meinem Fischhändler bringen.
Und die, die vorbei am Kescher sind, sind in dem Schlammwagen gestorben.

Nun ja, zum Teich:
Gesertn haben wir den Schlamm absaugen können, 13 m³ sind zusammen gekommen.
Jetzt ist wieder Wasser im Teich, aber nur halb voll, weil soviel Wasser bekomme ich nicht zu schnell zusammen. - Ist aber in der Mache.

Also unsere Wasserwualität hier ist recht gut. Die  Aquarienleute hier sagen, man benötige noch nicht einmal einen Wasseraufbereiter für ihr Wasser.
Jetzt frage ich mich, wie lange muss ich warten, bis ich meine Koi´s wieder zurück in den Teich setzen kann? Oder soll ich mich mit Wasserproben an die Sache rantasten? Ich hatte mir gedacht, pie mal Daumen in 1 bis zwei Wochen die Fische in ihr altes Reich zurückzusetzen. ...-Was meint ihr ???


MFG Lowmans


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Auf die Aquarienleute kann man da schon vertrauen:
Die pflegen und züchten Tiere, von denen viele WEIT empfindlicher sind als Karpfen!

Ich würde ein paar Tage warten (zur Sicherheit) bis in deinem Teich wieder alles schön aerob ist
(aufgewühlter Schlamm drückt ganz schön heftig auf´s Redox-Potential!)
und währenddessen im Koi-Becken mehrere Teilwasserwechsel mit dem gleichen Wasser machen;
dann können sich die schon umgewöhnen bzw. anpassen.
Wichtig wäre dann noch einigermaßen gleiche Temperatur,
dann wird sicher nichts schiefgehen!


P.S.: Auch wenn mir die im Schlammwagen gestorbenen Zwergwelse leid tun,
hast du das schon gut gemacht!


----------



## Lowmans (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Hallo,

ich wollte mich einmal zurückmelden.

Also der Teich hat die Radikalaktion ganz gut überstanden. Ich habe noch nicht einmal Fadenalgen oder Schwebalgen.
Auch den verbliebenden 4 Koi´s geht es gut. Ich habe sie sogar jetzt endlich mal ans fressen bekommen (vorher haben sie sich das Futter nicht angeschaut).

Das alte Problem ist aber wiedergekommen!
D.h. der Teich ist wieder trüb geworden!!! Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass das auf jeden Fall aufgewühlter Schlamm ist. In dem Bachlauf, wo das Wasser durchgepumpt wird sedimentiert dieser. (Wahrscheinlich hab ich keine Algen, da die nicht genug Licht bekommen durch das trübe Wasser)

Ich werde den Verdacht nicht los, dass die Koi´s doch der Verursacher sind.
Und zwar war der Teich den Winter über klar (so wie ein Naturteich klar seien kann) und als die Temperaturen gestiegen sind, wurde der Teich immer trüber. Mittlerweile ist er richtig grau. Ich kann mir das so erklären, dass die Koi´s auch immer aktiver wurden und sich auf die Futtersuche gemacht haben.
Oder aber es sind doch noch ein paar Zwergwelse übrig geblieben? (Eher unwahrscheinlich)

Um das herauszufinden, würde ich gerne die Koi´s für zwei Wochen aus dem Teich nehmen. Sie sind alle ca. 40cm lang. Meint ihr das würde gehen oder ist das eher negativ. 
Wenn ja, wie groß müsste dann das „Quarantänebecken“ sein?

Grüße
Rainer


----------



## Lowmans (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*

Noch ein Nachschlag..

Ich habe gerade mal zwei Foto´s von der Aktuellen Situation gemacht.
In meinem Profil unter "Alben" -> "..Der Teich" könnt ihr sehen, wie der Teich letztes Jahr um diese Zeit aussah (recht klar) und wie grau er jetzt ist.

Grüße
Rainer


----------



## derschwarzepeter (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser...  => Koi´s ???*



Lowmans schrieb:


> Ich werde den Verdacht nicht los, dass die Koi´s doch der Verursacher sind...


Ah geh! 
Hast du schon mal Karpfen beim Gründeln beobachtet?
Dabei kauen die den Bodengrund (Schlamm) durch und dann "staubt´s" hinten bei den Kiemen raus.
Das ist ihr völlig natürliches Verhalten - das sind eben die Wildschweine des Wassers!
(Bitte verzeiht mir diesen bildhaften Vergleich - er stammt nicht von mir!)

Dort wo die besten und teuersten Koi gezüchtet werden - in sogenannten mudponds ("Schlammteichen"),
ist das Wasser auch undurchsichtig trüb - KLAR sind nur die Verkaufsbecken!


----------

